# New here, sad mommy



## dannyboy2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello! I´m so glad you´re here as it´s so hard to deal with this problem alone. I have a 2-year-old son who has struggled with chronic constipation for over a year. My suspicion is that it started as soon as he was born, or for sure once he began to eat solid foods. He has not been diagnosed with IBS, but I would not be surprised if that´s coming soon. he is pale and listless and doesn´t want to eat much lots of the time. He hurts so much and so often. The doctor wants him off of dairy even though tests are negative, and a gastroscopy has ruled out celiac. My boy is not okay, and it´s so hard to see him suffer. He´s now on Movicol, with strict instructions to keep him on it for 6 months to a year. He has had loads of blood tests that are all ok, but x-rays show severe impaction, most recently yesterday and also six months ago. He is not living his life to the fullest, and it is sad to see a kid not want to play, even in new and exciting places. I´m not sure what more to do, other than try some diet modification (more veggies and fresh, easy to digest foods despite him being a picky eater) and the Movicol. Any suggestions would be most welcome! Thank you for being here! Sarah


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Sarah so sorry for what your little guy is going through! (((Hugs))) I can only imagine how hard this must be for you! But keep your hope up!Have you seen this Article?http://pediatrics.about.com/cs/commoninfections/a/constipation.htmOr this one?http://pediatrics.about.com/cs/conditions/l/aa081200.htmIf the Movicol isn't helping as much as you would like.. please do not hesitate to tell the Dr about the listlessness and lack of desire for fun. It is important that the Dr know about his demeanor as much as his BM's. So please call the Dr back and ask what other things you can try besides the Movicol.Keep us posted!


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

Two of my children suffered severely from digestive problems. I have written a blog about what all we found to help. (Edited: Please see Profile for link) I believe you will find some helpful info on there.


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

I just read again what you wrote about your little boy and my heart cries for you! (((HUG))) How is he doing?I don't know if you've read my blog yet or not, but I just wanted to tell you that it is not a blog where something is being sold. I am a detailed person and like to research and write so therefore the informative blog. On my blog are 2 stories from other mothers that have had children that were struggling to eat and were hospitalized more than once for severe dehydration. You can find them under "Lorraine's story" and "Federica's story". They both write how they found relief, help, and answers (not a cure though). Lorraine's little girl weighed only 15lbs. at age 1 and Federica's little boy weighed only 23lbs at age 2 1/2.







I hope that you have found some kind of help or relief for your little boy!


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm no expert on this kind of stuff but apparently gradually increasing fibre intake can help.
Hope he's better soon







.


----------

